# Win!



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Man Caught Cheating with Wife's Twin Sister, Left Naked in Parking Lot

:rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Priceless..............:rofl:


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

Hilarious!!


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

justice is served


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I saw that a few days ago. Now that was perfect payback for the both of them. BRAVO!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Everybody Wang Chung Tonight!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

3putt said:


> Everybody Wang Chung Tonight!


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

LOL

Maury had a woman who was sleeping with twin brothers.


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

Walls have ears, there are some pretty unscrupulous people out there. Honesty is always the best policy, if you're true to yourself then everything will be ok. Be good xxx


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

There was a guy who use to post on TAM. When he got that "gut feeling" he started monitoring his WW. He was good at it too. Got a boat load of evidence of her having a PA.

He hit her with both barrels during his confrontation. She begged him for a second chance and promised she would never do it again. He gave her a second chance, but told her if she screws up, even once, he's filing for D.

Well unbeknownst to her, he never stopped monitoring. I believe it was around a year later he figured out that she was at it again. He tracked her phone's location a few times as being way out of town. In a deserted desert area.

He checked out the area ahead of time and got his logistics figured out. Then one afternoon sure enough he started tracking her phone and she was on her way there again.

He gives them enough time to assure they be in the back seat naked and going at it. He rips up to the back of the OM's car, get's out, runs over to the passanger side and pulls his barea$$ (now)stbxw out. Yels at her long enough for the OM to get back into the drivers seat, then runs around to the drivers door. He start's pounding on the glass and screaming all the things he's going to do to him when he gets him out of the car.

Well, you've just been caught boinking someone's wife, by her enraged Husband. You naked and in the desert. What is the most likely think that you going to do? RUN! The OM started his car and took off out of there like he was on the Dukes Of Hazard show.

The BH then told his stbxw, who's still naked btw because the OM left with her cloths still in his car, then leaves him self.

I'll bet that she still has nightmares about that day...


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

Uwwa, nasty. You have to understand, the devil is a wimp, he hides behind people, then shops them. He's good at dishing out shovels though, I'm going to stick to a diggin the large quantity of potash some rogue sold me. Keeps me well out of trouble, be good xxx


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

DayOne said:


> Man Caught Cheating with Wife's Twin Sister, Left Naked in Parking Lot
> 
> :rofl:


"But baby, I thought she was you!!!"


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Perfect! Wish there was a button that could do this to everyone who was cheating. It is a beautiful thing!


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like a set up to me, scheming little minxes. Fun and games, he, he, ho xxx


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Merry Christmas to karma..


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll drink to THAT, hick xxx


----------

